# FS: 210 gallon compelte SW setup



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

setup includes :

210 gallon tank
stand + matching canopy
60 gal custom sump 
vertex 180 skimmer
sedra return pump
2 Hydor heaters
Chiller http://www.marinedepot.com/JBJ_Arcti...INQCBC-vi.html 
100+ pounds of Liverock !
and bunch of misc like test kits, clippers, propagation kit etc !

ALL THIS FOR $1300 !

text/call 778 991 232nine










Really need this gone by thursday, as the house keys gone by friday because house is sold.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

This is an absolute steal.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

k.. craigslist is a joke.. some guy offered me 350. and another offered me 10 dollars WITH attitude. LOL

it better not be someone on here !!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

free bump for a gorgeous setup! good luck on the sale


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

would you consider selling me a tang? I've been looking everywhere for a healthy blue tang


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

all livestock are gone already.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

will take $1350


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump for beautiful tank, I've seen it in person and it's in awesome shape. Wish I didn't have so many tanks already. Btw the naso is doing awesome and is eating me out of house and home


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

K.. last pricing update, before I start parting out

Tank + plumbing, stand, canopy - $800

Tank +plumbing, stand, canopy, sump, vertex 180 skimmer, sedra return pump, heaters - $1000

Tank +plumbing, stand, canopy, sump, vertex 180 skimmer, sedra return pump, heater, 100 pounds of liverock, and chiller - $1300


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

If i only had the space......and money  free bump for a nice setup


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

All the equipments and liverocks are SOLD.

So right now its tank, stand, canopy and Sump only. as well as the plumbing, which is the drain pipe and what not.

so for whats left, someone come take it for $700


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Throwing in ro system and one 250 watt mh light fixture !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Tank,
Stand, 
Canopy 
Sump, 
external pump (reeflo)
hydor koralia 4, 
heater, 
plumbing kit, 
R/O system,
250 watt Metal halide, 
bunch of test kits,
supplements,
fish food
includes another tank that is used for hospital/qurantine tank


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

this is such a good deal for an amazing setup! oh man i wish i had a spot for it


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

sorry guys, had to move the tank so the price is back up at 800 firm, and I forgot to update it on this forum. as I did on the other forum thats for only SW.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump it up !


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Common... Someone buy this beautiful tank


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks bud !

and the next person that offers me 300 bucks GO FALL OFF A CLIFF !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Will you take $300???












Sorry, you set 'em up, we'll knock 'em down for you

Couldn't resist.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Will you take $300???
> 
> Sorry, you set 'em up, we'll knock 'em down for you
> 
> Couldn't resist.


lol if you go $301 then its ok .


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

will you sell the sump seperately


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

hoping to sell everything together for now.

and Seriously Anthony?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

looking to downgrade to something nice and clean, so if you have something and wants to upgrade MSG me !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bought a new house, so moving again. someone please buy this !!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump -


----------

